# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Hp mie interface download

## puccaso

i bave a hp mini 2133, i dont want to buy the hp mini until the 3g editions are standard
but i want to use the mobile experience interface.. 

where do i get this? is there an image somewhere or can i download it somewhere from hp.. 


thanks for all the help

----------


## timm.mccoy

the theme is called bleu-glass or something like that. just add these sources to your sources.list (or add them through System -> Administration -> Software Sources)

without further ado, here are the repo's you want.

deb http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted

deb http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-updates main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-updates main universe multiverse restricted

deb http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-security main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-security main universe multiverse restricted

deb http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-hpmini main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-hpmini main universe multiverse restricted

let me know if that's all you need. If not I can look into it a little more, that worked fine for me (I installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix, added the repositories and that was it)

----------


## Felias

Hi there,

i was also looking for this, and i am glad that something is happening  :Smile: 

I've read on Liliputing, that there'll be an iso to download in the future, but i'm not sure if it's gonna work with the 2133 as well...

@timm: Do you think netbook remix is necessary for this to work? And you DID get UNR running on the 2133? Because people seem to have problems with it...

----------


## timm.mccoy

No, not really. Any Debian-based Linux distro can be used as long as it can download from the HP repo. everything is compiled as lpia (low power intel atom?) so that might cause some compatibility issues. But if you're just getting the GNOME themes and such then I'm sure it doesn't matter. just make sure that you only pick the packages you want and then DISABLE the HP repo. and don't upgrade while the HP repo is enabled. horrible things will happen (it happened to me, had to reinstall UNR).

If anyone else wants help with downloading MIE or it's interface let me know. I'm running UNR with the HP MIE background, theme, browser theme, and splash screen. It looks nice and makes it look like UNR just belongs.

EDIT:

you only need to add the second to last repository if you just want the interface. the hardy-hpmini repo has all that stuff and allows you to not have to type so much.

----------


## BobCFC

Looks great in the preview but fails on 64bit grrrrr

----------


## timm.mccoy

what do you mean? doesn't download or work on your system? I might be able to hunt around and find the individual theme files, which should be completely platform independent.

----------


## Veritas06

I added the repo's, but when i refresh it says they cannot be contacted.  Are they down or is there some other reason they may not be working?

----------


## timm.mccoy

I don't know. It just worked for me. what version of ubuntu do you have and on what system are you running it?

----------


## Veritas06

Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on an Asus eeePC.  Is that the problem?  Does the repo see that it's not an HP laptop?

----------


## timm.mccoy

It might have more to do with the fact that you're nor running Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I'll poke around my HP mini when I have some free time and see if I can just snag the interface files... or I can just download the packages and then upload them. I'll post when I do either.

----------


## Prominence

What does that do?

----------


## dmoreno

I have installed the Glassy Bleu theme correctly in Ubuntu on my EEE 701 netbook, and have selected it in Theme Preferences.
However, whenever I reboot, the Desktop is shown with the default theme instead of the new Glassy Bleu theme.
What is even stranger is that any attempt to access the Theme Preferences app results in the Glassy Bleu theme being automatically aplied again. No need to change anything (in fact the Glassy Bleu theme is still selected in Theme Preferences).
Does anyone have experienced this behaviour? Any idea about how to fix it?

Thanks.

----------


## artshark

can someone answer a MIE related question here? i use MIE but no longer use thunderbird. when i deleted my gmail from Thunderbird, i had one mail in my inbox at the time of deletion. this one mail reminder has stuck on my harbour thunderbird panel, and, along with all the other emails on the panel, i would like to clear it. does anyone know how to do this?
thanks

----------


## familiaaencoada@msn.com

Hi i cant get the repos right i have Karmic Koala i need help



> the theme is called bleu-glass or something like that. just add these sources to your sources.list (or add them through System -> Administration -> Software Sources)
> 
> without further ado, here are the repo's you want.
> 
> deb http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted
> deb-src http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted
> 
> deb http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-updates main universe multiverse restricted
> deb-src http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/mie/ hardy-updates main universe multiverse restricted
> ...

----------


## viz3rd

I know this is quite old stuff here but still it suits my requirement. So, Is there any way to get this interface work on 1080p? also can we re-theme it?

----------


## overdrank

Hi and please start a new thread with your issues. Thread closed.

----------

